# Mk1 Landraider Spartan For Sale



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

*Mk1 Landraider Spartan For Sale Now on Ebay*

I have a MK1 Lanraider Spartan Terminator Transport Conversion
Painted in Legion of the Damned Colours (easily Repainted) will post world wide








Please PM Offers
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

now on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752909714?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

So I bid on this but can you give me a little history on the model like who built it and painted it?


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

dressd2kill said:


> So I bid on this but can you give me a little history on the model like who built it and painted it?


Hi, Its always been mine, I bought it from Gameswork Shop Leeds way back when. I built & converted it as per the article in white dwarf & painted it to go with my Marine Army that i no longer have


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

Last 24 hours


----------

